# windows 10 start button not working



## nellie23 (May 23, 2008)

It's pretty much all there in the title!
Within the last week or so, the windows start button has stopped working. I can right click on it to access some things, but not all.
I've been online and tried several things including pretty much everything on this page: http://www.thewindowsclub.com/start-menu-does-not-open-windows-10
including the things in the messages at the bottom but nothing works for me.

I'd rather not have to create a new user profile, but I would if I knew it was going to work.

Can you please help?

thanks
Nellie.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

In addition to the usual apparent - bug that no one has yet decided what is the cause and as you say sometimes solved only with a new user profile
Providing you have checked the system files on
sfc /scannow
and if corruption was found a restore health on the DISM cmd

then another possible cause is a third party anti-virus/firewall

On your windows 7 system on an Asus you were using
Acer, Aspire M3400
Antivirus: McAfee Anti-Virus and Anti-Spyware, Updated and Enabled

Are you still using McAfee on 10


----------



## nellie23 (May 23, 2008)

Hi
Yes, McAfee was part of the windows 7 package on the pc. It is still in use now I've upgraded to windows 10.
If I remove (just unimstall from the programs??) what should I replace it with?
Thanks
Nellie.


----------



## nellie23 (May 23, 2008)

Just one additional thing. The PC has become very slow at opening various programs, file explorer particularly.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

uninstall using programs and features
reboot
run this
https://service.mcafee.com/webcente...&showHeader=false&_adf.ctrl-state=cqq45zz76_4

reboot again
check that windows defender installed with 10 is enabled
control panel
windows defender
check that windows firewall is enabled
control panel
windows firewall

update defender and run a quick scan
this will take sometime on the first run
it will be quicker thereafter

post the log if it finds anything
then post back and report any changes please to speed of operation and start button


----------



## nellie23 (May 23, 2008)

Before I uninstall mcafee, can you please confirm how I can re-install it (if that's what you meant by the link you pasted) the options at the bottom of that page doesn't offer how to re-install to an Acer.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

If you have bought it then you have a licence key or whatever McAfee call it

What does the McAfee user interface report
is it a free trial expired or what please


----------



## nellie23 (May 23, 2008)

Sorry, been away.
it's not a free trial. I did get a pop up message a week or so ago saying it had expired, but when I check now it says subscription active.
If you need more info on this, can you please direct me where to find it?


----------



## nellie23 (May 23, 2008)

Hi Macboatmaster, hope everything is okay.
Can you please provide the next step of help?

thanks,
Nellie


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

The next step is to uninstall McAfee
If it does not solve the problem
re-install it and we will try something else

https://service.mcafee.com/webcente...&showHeader=false&_adf.ctrl-state=sal16i9g9_4

YOU must ensure that you have the means to re install what you say is now the active subscription


----------



## nellie23 (May 23, 2008)

How can I be sure I have the means to re-install? The link you sent doesn't mention how to re-install on an Acer PC or Windows 10.
The anti virus package came built in when I bought the PC.
Attached pic shows McAfee with active subscription.
Please help!


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

and what does it show when you click view details on subscription is active

Also from just what I can see on your screenshot you have
1. Bit Torrent
The quickest and most certain way to acquire problems is downloading torrents
P2P software - is often not only a breach of copyright etc, but is also frequently infected with a virus. In fact some people intentionally put such downloads on such sites for the sole purpose of malice.

2. You also have Spyware Blaster

3. You also have Super Anti Spyware

4. You also use CCleaner and if you use the registry aspect of that you will ruin your windows 10
If you use CCleaner without the registry cleaner but in default mode you will also create problems

5. That is ONLY what I can see from the screenshot. Other such programs may well be hidden by the McAfee GUI

6. My best advice is - Windows 10 does not need these programs and their use will cause problems
If you want my help then you will have to do as I suggest
Otherwise both of us are wasting time.

7. If you have NOT paid for McAfee then you have nothing to loose by uninstalling it

8. With respect if you are NOT prepared to do that - for starters - and then follow my other recommendations it is with regret that I do not feel able to help you further


----------



## nellie23 (May 23, 2008)

Macboatmaster, I don't have a problem with your requests, I admit I did install bit torrent but I have genuinely never used it. The only reason I had the Spyware tools is because I believed they were doing some good.
I have uninstalled all you have asked and attached another screenshot which shows my McAfee subscription details (though it doesn't say anything) plus the rest of my desktop icons, the one thing you may wish me to remove is some Anti Malware program.
As previously stated McAfee was included on the PC when I bought new. I don't mind losing it if you can suggest an alternative... preferably free.

Thanks, Nellie


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. according to the desktop you have Norton Security scan as well.
Often installed with free software

2. You also have this
https://www.jam-software.com/treesize_free/manual.php
TreeSize

I know what the utility is - but what I cannot understand is why you have such a program


> Quickly Scan Directory Sizes and Find Space Hogs


as when it has discovered these space hogs
what please do you then do - to `fix` such

3. Re what to use when you have uninstalled McAfee


> *update defender and run a quick scan
> this will take sometime on the first run*
> it will be quicker thereafter
> 
> *post the log if it finds anything*


4. Norton
Run this
https://support.norton.com/sp/en/uk/home/current/solutions/kb20080710133834EN_EndUserProfile_en_us

5. open malwarebytes
update it
run a scan
IF it finds anything please go history tab
application logs on left pane
scan log
open that on main pane
copy and paste to reply

6. As I can only see the installed programs for which you have icons on the desktop or taskbar
please go here
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/download/minitoolbox/
run the program
check only the installed programs
then click OK
it will leave a notepad file on the desktop
open that please
edit select all
copy
and paste to reply


----------



## nellie23 (May 23, 2008)

Hello again,
regarding point 2. jam-software.com I'm not really sure what that is, the only thing I can think of, is at one point the CopyTrans Control Centre I use asked for something additional to be able to run, it might have been this. I don't ever recall using it. Should I just uninstall?
As for updating defender, I'm afraid you'll have to be clearer, I'm not sure to what you're referring or where to find it.

If you can answer these two points, I will be able to complete the rest.
Thanks for being patient.
Nellie.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

point 2
it is Tree Size
it is shown on your desktop

defender - already covered in a previous post


> check that windows defender installed with 10 is enabled
> control panel
> windows defender
> check that windows firewall is enabled
> ...


on defender is an update tab


----------



## nellie23 (May 23, 2008)

okay then,
Tree size has been removed. Had trouble with Windows defender, a message box opens with "app has been turned off" doesn't allow me to turn on (see attached). Similarly Windows Firewall appears to be controlled by McAfee (see attached).
I've ran the Norton Removal (not reinstalled).
Updated and scanned with the Malwarebytes, (I've not removed all the threats so please let me know if they should all go):
Malwarebytes Anti-Malware
www.malwarebytes.org

Scan Date: 16-Dec-15
Scan Time: 8:33 PM
Logfile: malware log.txt
Administrator: Yes

Version: 2.2.0.1024
Malware Database: v2015.12.16.05
Rootkit Database: v2015.12.07.01
License: Free
Malware Protection: Disabled
Malicious Website Protection: Disabled
Self-protection: Disabled

OS: Windows 10
CPU: x64
File System: NTFS
User: Meadowcroft

Scan Type: Threat Scan
Result: Completed
Objects Scanned: 399457
Time Elapsed: 25 min, 3 sec

Memory: Enabled
Startup: Enabled
Filesystem: Enabled
Archives: Enabled
Rootkits: Disabled
Heuristics: Enabled
PUP: Warn
PUM: Enabled

Processes: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Modules: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Keys: 20
PUP.Optional.SafeSearch.ShrtCln, HKU\S-1-5-21-403621263-1854737983-3257272214-1000\SOFTWARE\MICROSOFT\INTERNET EXPLORER\SEARCHSCOPES\{FC0C0170-4EB0-430D-A7F3-939EE7EA1A25}, , [80454461c1ca3402de328fc362a03cc4], 
PUP.Optional.SafeSearch.ShrtCln, HKLM\SOFTWARE\MICROSOFT\INTERNET EXPLORER\SEARCHSCOPES\{FC0C0170-4EB0-430D-A7F3-939EE7EA1A25}, , [80454461c1ca3402de328fc362a03cc4], 
PUP.Optional.SafeSearch.ShrtCln, HKLM\SOFTWARE\AVSOFTWARE\SafeSearch, , [bc09960f9cef5dd9a245a70df2100df3], 
PUP.Optional.SafeSearch.ShrtCln, HKLM\SOFTWARE\MICROSOFT\INTERNET EXPLORER\SEARCHSCOPES\{4B51C980-C6B0-11E1-9136-AED16088709B}, , [9f26376e553673c3232e7ffb6f9404fc], 
PUP.Optional.SaveSense, HKLM\SOFTWARE\MICROSOFT\WINDOWS NT\CURRENTVERSION\SCHEDULE\TASKCACHE\TREE\SaveSense, , [ba0b099cdead7cba019e6d4216ecb749], 
PUP.Optional.SaveSense, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\SaveSenseLive, , [f3d2ddc8f8931521d607ded426dd50b0], 
PUP.Optional.SafeSearch.ShrtCln, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\AVSOFTWARE\SafeSearch, , [675ebfe65f2c69cdfbecfbb9d52d18e8], 
PUP.Optional.Bandoo.AppFlsh, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\MICROSOFT\INTERNET EXPLORER\LOW RIGHTS\ELEVATIONPOLICY\{6E47D688-85EC-465A-9946-EC58220F14FC}, , [1ea73372e8a3de580952fa079d67d12f], 
PUP.Optional.Bandoo.AppFlsh, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\MICROSOFT\INTERNET EXPLORER\LOW RIGHTS\ELEVATIONPOLICY\{B9938719-CDB3-4120-AC89-63EEE016CB90}, , [c6ffdfc65e2d63d3d78414edfc08be42], 
PUP.Optional.SafeSearch.ShrtCln, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\MICROSOFT\INTERNET EXPLORER\SEARCHSCOPES\{4B51C980-C6B0-11E1-9136-AED16088709B}, , [378e6a3b187386b0ef6247335aa938c8], 
PUP.Optional.MyWebSearch, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\MICROSOFT\INTERNET EXPLORER\SEARCHSCOPES\{CF6E4B1C-DBDE-457E-9CEF-AB8ECAC8A5E8}, , [f3d2c7deb9d282b45a405f4a10f3847c], 
PUP.Optional.SaveSense, HKU\S-1-5-21-403621263-1854737983-3257272214-1000\SOFTWARE\SaveSense, , [d9ec8e17216a94a25782d1e10ff47c84], 
PUP.Optional.SaveSense, HKU\S-1-5-21-403621263-1854737983-3257272214-1000\SOFTWARE\SaveSenseLive, , [21a4b1f45635f2444b8fdcd6c93a0ef2], 
PUP.Optional.SafeSearch.ShrtCln, HKU\S-1-5-21-403621263-1854737983-3257272214-1000\SOFTWARE\MICROSOFT\INTERNET EXPLORER\SEARCHSCOPES\{4B51C980-C6B0-11E1-9136-AED16088709B}, , [8045e7bea1ea75c1e16fc4b67c87718f], 
PUP.Optional.MyWebSearch, HKU\S-1-5-21-403621263-1854737983-3257272214-1000\SOFTWARE\MICROSOFT\INTERNET EXPLORER\SEARCHSCOPES\{CF6E4B1C-DBDE-457E-9CEF-AB8ECAC8A5E8}, , [2f96792c7e0d0432475291187c8740c0], 
PUP.Optional.SearchResults, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\MICROSOFT\WINDOWS\CURRENTVERSION\EXPLORER\BROWSER HELPER OBJECTS\{6e47d688-85ec-465a-9946-ec58220f14fc}, , [efd66e3776155ed8db484b40de26d030], 
PUP.Optional.SearchResults, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\CLASSES\CLSID\{6E47D688-85EC-465A-9946-EC58220F14FC}, , [efd66e3776155ed8db484b40de26d030], 
PUP.Optional.SearchResults, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\WOW6432NODE\CLSID\{6E47D688-85EC-465A-9946-EC58220F14FC}, , [efd66e3776155ed8db484b40de26d030], 
PUP.Optional.SearchResults, HKU\S-1-5-21-403621263-1854737983-3257272214-1000\SOFTWARE\MICROSOFT\WINDOWS\CURRENTVERSION\EXT\SETTINGS\{6E47D688-85EC-465A-9946-EC58220F14FC}, , [efd66e3776155ed8db484b40de26d030], 
PUP.Optional.SearchResults, HKU\S-1-5-21-403621263-1854737983-3257272214-1000\SOFTWARE\MICROSOFT\WINDOWS\CURRENTVERSION\EXT\STATS\{6E47D688-85EC-465A-9946-EC58220F14FC}, , [efd66e3776155ed8db484b40de26d030],

Registry Values: 15
PUP.Optional.SafeSearch.ShrtCln, HKLM\SOFTWARE\MICROSOFT\INTERNET EXPLORER\SEARCHSCOPES\{4B51C980-C6B0-11E1-9136-AED16088709B}|FaviconUrl, http://www.safesearch.net/favicon.ico, , [9f26376e553673c3232e7ffb6f9404fc]
PUP.Optional.SafeSearch.ShrtCln, HKLM\SOFTWARE\MICROSOFT\INTERNET EXPLORER\SEARCHSCOPES\{4B51C980-C6B0-11E1-9136-AED16088709B}|URL, http://www.safesearch.net/search?q=...ce=sm&utm_content=1&utm_term=D281803CBE544ECB, , [5372bce90d7ea78f272a3e3c45be40c0]
PUP.Optional.SafeSearch.ShrtCln, HKLM\SOFTWARE\MICROSOFT\INTERNET EXPLORER\SEARCHSCOPES\{FC0C0170-4EB0-430D-A7F3-939EE7EA1A25}|FaviconUrl, http://www.safesearch.net/favicon.ico, , [d8ed9d085338330382cfc6b415ee8c74]
PUP.Optional.SafeSearch.ShrtCln, HKLM\SOFTWARE\MICROSOFT\INTERNET EXPLORER\SEARCHSCOPES\{FC0C0170-4EB0-430D-A7F3-939EE7EA1A25}|URL, http://www.safesearch.net/search?q=...ce=sm&utm_content=1&utm_term=D281803CBE544ECB, , [9431edb87a11b6800e439bdf1ae9748c]
PUP.Optional.Bandoo.AppFlsh, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\MICROSOFT\INTERNET EXPLORER\LOW RIGHTS\ELEVATIONPOLICY\{6e47d688-85ec-465a-9946-ec58220f14fc}|AppPath, C:\Program Files (x86)\BearShare Applications\Mediabar\Datamngr\SRTOOL~1, , [1ea73372e8a3de580952fa079d67d12f]
PUP.Optional.Bandoo.AppFlsh, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\MICROSOFT\INTERNET EXPLORER\LOW RIGHTS\ELEVATIONPOLICY\{B9938719-CDB3-4120-AC89-63EEE016CB90}|AppPath, C:\Program Files (x86)\BearShare Applications\Mediabar\Datamngr\SRTOOL~1, , [c6ffdfc65e2d63d3d78414edfc08be42]
PUP.Optional.SafeSearch.ShrtCln, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\MICROSOFT\INTERNET EXPLORER\SEARCHSCOPES\{4B51C980-C6B0-11E1-9136-AED16088709B}|FaviconUrl, http://www.safesearch.net/favicon.ico, , [378e6a3b187386b0ef6247335aa938c8]
PUP.Optional.SafeSearch.ShrtCln, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\MICROSOFT\INTERNET EXPLORER\SEARCHSCOPES\{4B51C980-C6B0-11E1-9136-AED16088709B}|URL, http://www.safesearch.net/search?q=...ce=sm&utm_content=1&utm_term=D281803CBE544ECB, , [4d782d784447d85e044d96e43ec526da]
PUP.Optional.MyWebSearch, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\MICROSOFT\INTERNET EXPLORER\SEARCHSCOPES\{cf6e4b1c-dbde-457e-9cef-ab8ecac8a5e8}|URL, http://search.mywebsearch.com/myweb...n=77fce701&psa=&st=sb&searchfor={searchTerms}, , [f3d2c7deb9d282b45a405f4a10f3847c]
PUP.Optional.SafeSearch.ShrtCln, HKU\S-1-5-21-403621263-1854737983-3257272214-1000\SOFTWARE\MICROSOFT\INTERNET EXPLORER\SEARCHSCOPES\{4B51C980-C6B0-11E1-9136-AED16088709B}|FaviconUrl, http://www.safesearch.net/favicon.ico, , [8045e7bea1ea75c1e16fc4b67c87718f]
PUP.Optional.SafeSearch.ShrtCln, HKU\S-1-5-21-403621263-1854737983-3257272214-1000\SOFTWARE\MICROSOFT\INTERNET EXPLORER\SEARCHSCOPES\{4B51C980-C6B0-11E1-9136-AED16088709B}|URL, http://www.safesearch.net/search?q=...ce=sm&utm_content=1&utm_term=D281803CBE544ECB, , [2a9b267fe7a471c57dd36713b84b6898]
PUP.Optional.MyWebSearch, HKU\S-1-5-21-403621263-1854737983-3257272214-1000\SOFTWARE\MICROSOFT\INTERNET EXPLORER\SEARCHSCOPES\{cf6e4b1c-dbde-457e-9cef-ab8ecac8a5e8}|URL, http://search.mywebsearch.com/myweb...n=77fce701&psa=&st=sb&searchfor={searchTerms}, , [2f96792c7e0d0432475291187c8740c0]
PUP.Optional.SafeSearch.ShrtCln, HKU\S-1-5-21-403621263-1854737983-3257272214-1000\SOFTWARE\MICROSOFT\INTERNET EXPLORER\SEARCHSCOPES\{FC0C0170-4EB0-430D-A7F3-939EE7EA1A25}|FaviconUrl, http://www.safesearch.net/favicon.ico, , [2b9aaef7ccbf013599b71c5eb44f9f61]
PUP.Optional.SafeSearch.ShrtCln, HKU\S-1-5-21-403621263-1854737983-3257272214-1000\SOFTWARE\MICROSOFT\INTERNET EXPLORER\SEARCHSCOPES\{FC0C0170-4EB0-430D-A7F3-939EE7EA1A25}|URL, http://www.safesearch.net/search?q=...ce=sm&utm_content=1&utm_term=D281803CBE544ECB, , [c9fc5550f59606303f1179014fb47888]
PUP.Optional.SearchResults, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\MICROSOFT\INTERNET EXPLORER\TOOLBAR|{6E47D688-85EC-465A-9946-EC58220F14FC}, Search-Results Toolbar, , [efd66e3776155ed8db484b40de26d030]

Registry Data: 2
PUP.Optional.SafeSearch.ShrtCln, HKLM\SOFTWARE\MICROSOFT\INTERNET EXPLORER\MAIN|Default_Page_URL, http://www.safesearch.net/?utm_medi...ce=sm&utm_content=1&utm_term=D281803CBE544ECB, Good: (www.google.com), Bad: (http://www.safesearch.net/?utm_medi...ce=sm&utm_content=1&utm_term=D281803CBE544ECB),,[5273564f2269fe38944a1e647a8a5ea2]
PUP.Optional.SafeSearch.ShrtCln, HKU\S-1-5-21-403621263-1854737983-3257272214-1000\SOFTWARE\MICROSOFT\INTERNET EXPLORER\MAIN|Default_Page_URL, http://www.safesearch.net/?utm_medi...ce=sm&utm_content=1&utm_term=D281803CBE544ECB, Good: (www.google.com), Bad: (http://www.safesearch.net/?utm_medi...ce=sm&utm_content=1&utm_term=D281803CBE544ECB),,[e3e28025ddaed5616e6f99e9709445bb]

Folders: 14
PUP.Optional.OpenCandy, C:\Users\Meadowcroft\AppData\Roaming\OpenCandy, , [73524263a2e957df13fb066cb151b050], 
PUP.Optional.OpenCandy, C:\Users\Meadowcroft\AppData\Roaming\OpenCandy\3CB24A2467144CE68B8D04D8E892B93A, , [73524263a2e957df13fb066cb151b050], 
PUP.Optional.OpenCandy, C:\Users\Meadowcroft\AppData\Roaming\OpenCandy\7B1AA2D50A234BEB985EAD1DF3DE5041, , [73524263a2e957df13fb066cb151b050], 
PUP.Optional.OpenCandy, C:\Users\Meadowcroft\AppData\Roaming\OpenCandy\OpenCandy_3CB24A2467144CE68B8D04D8E892B93A, , [73524263a2e957df13fb066cb151b050], 
PUP.Optional.OpenCandy, C:\Users\Meadowcroft\AppData\Roaming\OpenCandy\OpenCandy_7B1AA2D50A234BEB985EAD1DF3DE5041, , [73524263a2e957df13fb066cb151b050], 
PUP.Optional.SaveSense, C:\Program Files (x86)\SaveSenseLive, , [e1e45d488dfe6acc286a87ebb54d4bb5], 
PUP.Optional.SaveSense, C:\Program Files (x86)\SaveSenseLive\CrashReports, , [e1e45d488dfe6acc286a87ebb54d4bb5], 
PUP.Optional.SaveSense, C:\ProgramData\SaveSenseLive, , [11b4f5b02c5f54e26a29096937cb946c], 
PUP.Optional.SaveSense, C:\ProgramData\SaveSenseLive\Update, , [11b4f5b02c5f54e26a29096937cb946c], 
PUP.Optional.SaveSense, C:\ProgramData\SaveSenseLive\Update\Log, , [11b4f5b02c5f54e26a29096937cb946c], 
PUP.Optional.SaveSense, C:\Users\Meadowcroft\AppData\Roaming\SaveSense, , [378e1590f992e6501480531fb44e42be], 
PUP.Optional.SaveSense, C:\Users\Meadowcroft\AppData\Roaming\SaveSense\UpdateProc, , [378e1590f992e6501480531fb44e42be], 
PUP.Optional.SaveSense, C:\Users\Meadowcroft\AppData\Local\SaveSenseLive, , [e3e2c6dfc3c8a3938595009a4db59967], 
PUP.Optional.SaveSense, C:\Users\Meadowcroft\AppData\Local\SaveSenseLive\CrashReports, , [e3e2c6dfc3c8a3938595009a4db59967],

Files: 10
PUP.Optional.SaveSense, C:\Users\Meadowcroft\AppData\Roaming\OpenCandy\3CB24A2467144CE68B8D04D8E892B93A\sas.exe, , [24a1921322693204eef153de36cbde22], 
PUP.Optional.SaveSense, C:\Users\Meadowcroft\AppData\Roaming\OpenCandy\3CB24A2467144CE68B8D04D8E892B93A\SaveSense_p1v2.exe, , [398c089d5e2dfd39e3fc7bb65aa717e9], 
PUP.Optional.SaveSense, C:\Windows\System32\Tasks\SaveSense, , [10b5bde8e2a9072fd67d4a7659a9d42c], 
PUP.Optional.SaveSense, C:\Windows\Tasks\SaveSense.job, , [962fd3d2cdbe49ed4e88edc57390c63a], 
PUP.Optional.OpenCandy, C:\Users\Meadowcroft\AppData\Roaming\OpenCandy\7B1AA2D50A234BEB985EAD1DF3DE5041\Trial-14.0.1000.90_en-GB_1004745_UK-15d.exe, , [73524263a2e957df13fb066cb151b050], 
PUP.Optional.SaveSense, C:\ProgramData\SaveSenseLive\Update\Log\SaveSenseLive.log, , [11b4f5b02c5f54e26a29096937cb946c], 
PUP.Optional.SaveSense, C:\Users\Meadowcroft\AppData\Roaming\SaveSense\UpdateProc\config.dat, , [378e1590f992e6501480531fb44e42be], 
PUP.Optional.SaveSense, C:\Users\Meadowcroft\AppData\Roaming\SaveSense\UpdateProc\info.dat, , [378e1590f992e6501480531fb44e42be], 
PUP.Optional.SaveSense, C:\Users\Meadowcroft\AppData\Roaming\SaveSense\UpdateProc\STTL.DAT, , [378e1590f992e6501480531fb44e42be], 
PUP.Optional.SaveSense, C:\Users\Meadowcroft\AppData\Roaming\SaveSense\UpdateProc\TTL.DAT, , [378e1590f992e6501480531fb44e42be],

Physical Sectors: 0
(No malicious items detected)
(end).

The Mini Tool Box results are:
MiniToolBox by Farbar Version: 02-11-2015
Ran by Meadowcroft (administrator) on 16-12-2015 at 21:09:25
Running from "C:\Users\Meadowcroft\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\INetCache\IE\0PXR8JZV"
Microsoft Windows 10 Home (X64)
Model: Aspire M3400 Manufacturer: Acer
Boot Mode: Normal
***************************************************************************

=========================== Installed Programs ============================

Acer Arcade Deluxe (HKLM-x32\...\{2637C347-9DAD-11D6-9EA2-00055D0CA761}) (Version: 4.1.7615 - CyberLink Corp.) Hidden
Acer Arcade Deluxe (HKLM-x32\...\InstallShield_{2637C347-9DAD-11D6-9EA2-00055D0CA761}) (Version: 4.1.7615 - CyberLink Corp.)
Acer Arcade Movie (HKLM-x32\...\{B906C11A-D193-4143-9FA7-E2EE8A5A8F21}) (Version: 9.0.6415 - CyberLink Corp.) Hidden
Acer eRecovery Management (HKLM-x32\...\{7F811A54-5A09-4579-90E1-C93498E230D9}) (Version: 4.05.3007 - Acer Incorporated)
Acer GameZone Console (HKLM-x32\...\{ABEE079E-648E-488B-8301-0C3DB48C1BCE}_is1) (Version: 6.1.0.2 - Oberon Media, Inc.)
Acer ScreenSaver (HKLM-x32\...\Acer Screensaver) (Version: 1.1.0318.2010 - Acer Incorporated)
Acer Updater (HKLM-x32\...\{EE171732-BEB4-4576-887D-CB62727F01CA}) (Version: 1.02.3001 - Acer Incorporated)
Acrobat.com (HKLM-x32\...\{287ECFA4-719A-2143-A09B-D6A12DE54E40}) (Version: 1.6.65 - Adobe Systems Incorporated)
Adobe AIR (HKLM-x32\...\Adobe AIR) (Version: 1.5.0.7220 - Adobe Systems Inc.)
Adobe Reader 9.5.5 MUI (HKLM-x32\...\{AC76BA86-7AD7-FFFF-7B44-A91000000001}) (Version: 9.5.5 - Adobe Systems Incorporated)
Adobe Shockwave Player 12.1 (HKLM-x32\...\Adobe Shockwave Player) (Version: 12.1.1.151 - Adobe Systems, Inc.)
Advertising Center (HKLM-x32\...\{B2EC4A38-B545-4A00-8214-13FE0E915E6D}) (Version: 0.0.0.2 - Nero AG) Hidden
Amazon MP3 Downloader 1.0.9 (HKLM-x32\...\Amazon MP3 Downloader) (Version: - )
Amazonia (HKLM-x32\...\{82C36957-D2B8-4EF2-B88C-5FA03AA848C7-11273477}) (Version: - Oberon Media)
Apple Application Support (32-bit) (HKLM-x32\...\{C5815ACF-FD34-4553-8A22-C7411B7E662B}) (Version: 4.1.1 - Apple Inc.)
Apple Application Support (64-bit) (HKLM\...\{CBF12D2F-CF64-4CB7-858B-2C1F21068E5F}) (Version: 4.1.1 - Apple Inc.)
Apple Mobile Device Support (HKLM\...\{3540181E-340A-4E7A-B409-31663472B2F7}) (Version: 9.1.0.6 - Apple Inc.)
Apple Software Update (HKLM-x32\...\{FFD1F7F1-1AC9-4BC4-A908-0686D635ABAF}) (Version: 2.1.4.131 - Apple Inc.)
ATI Catalyst Install Manager (HKLM\...\{CADBC192-932B-EC76-510D-4012A33C5E20}) (Version: 3.0.765.0 - ATI Technologies, Inc.)
Audacity 1.2.6 (HKLM-x32\...\Audacity_is1) (Version: - )
AudibleManager (HKLM-x32\...\AudibleManager) (Version: 2007228626.2.0.4528520 - Audible, Inc.)
Bonjour (HKLM\...\{56DDDFB8-7F79-4480-89D5-25E1F52AB28F}) (Version: 3.1.0.1 - Apple Inc.)
Cake Mania (HKLM-x32\...\{82C36957-D2B8-4EF2-B88C-5FA03AA848C7-111199750}) (Version: - Oberon Media)
Chicken Invaders 2 (HKLM-x32\...\{82C36957-D2B8-4EF2-B88C-5FA03AA848C7-110209593}) (Version: - Oberon Media)
CopyTrans Suite Remove Only (HKCU\...\CopyTrans Suite) (Version: 4.004 - WindSolutions)
Dairy Dash (HKLM-x32\...\{82C36957-D2B8-4EF2-B88C-5FA03AA848C7-115053100}) (Version: - Oberon Media)
Dream Day First Home (HKLM-x32\...\{82C36957-D2B8-4EF2-B88C-5FA03AA848C7-113832110}) (Version: - Oberon Media)
eSobi v2 (HKLM-x32\...\{15D967B5-A4BE-42AE-9E84-64CD062B25AA}) (Version: 2.0.4.000274 - esobi Inc.) Hidden
eSobi v2 (HKLM-x32\...\InstallShield_{15D967B5-A4BE-42AE-9E84-64CD062B25AA}) (Version: 2.0.4.000274 - esobi Inc.)
Express Burn Disc Burning Software (HKLM-x32\...\ExpressBurn) (Version: 4.92 - NCH Software)
Farm Frenzy 2 (HKLM-x32\...\{82C36957-D2B8-4EF2-B88C-5FA03AA848C7-11531173}) (Version: - Oberon Media)
Galapago (HKLM-x32\...\{82C36957-D2B8-4EF2-B88C-5FA03AA848C7-111307457}) (Version: - Oberon Media)
Google Chrome (HKCU\...\Google Chrome) (Version: 47.0.2526.106 - Google Inc.)
Google Toolbar for Internet Explorer (HKLM-x32\...\{18455581-E099-4BA8-BC6B-F34B2F06600C}) (Version: 1.0.0 - Google Inc.) Hidden
Google Toolbar for Internet Explorer (HKLM-x32\...\{2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F}) (Version: 7.5.6904.2028 - Google Inc.)
Google Update Helper (HKLM-x32\...\{60EC980A-BDA2-4CB6-A427-B07A5498B4CA}) (Version: 1.3.29.1 - Google Inc.) Hidden
Google Update Helper (HKLM-x32\...\{A92DAB39-4E2C-4304-9AB6-BC44E68B55E2}) (Version: 1.3.25.11 - Google Inc.) Hidden
GoPro App (HKLM-x32\...\{F521FF84-E690-40CF-977C-4103A4D8E5D0}) (Version: 5.7.549 - GoPro, Inc.) Hidden
GoPro Studio 2.5.7 (HKLM-x32\...\{b996dca2-156c-4d2c-b9a3-59fac08cef33}) (Version: 2.5.7.549 - GoPro, Inc.)
Granny In Paradise (HKLM-x32\...\{82C36957-D2B8-4EF2-B88C-5FA03AA848C7-110551697}) (Version: - Oberon Media)
Heroes of Hellas (HKLM-x32\...\{82C36957-D2B8-4EF2-B88C-5FA03AA848C7-113786380}) (Version: - Oberon Media)
Hotkey Utility (HKLM-x32\...\Hotkey Utility) (Version: 2.05.3003 - Acer Incorporated)
Identity Card (HKLM-x32\...\Identity Card) (Version: 1.00.3003 - Acer Incorporated)
ImagXpress (HKLM-x32\...\{A8F2089B-1F79-4BF6-B385-A2C2B0B9A74D}) (Version: 7.0.74.0 - Nero AG) Hidden
iTunes (HKLM\...\{0D44E3A4-6C3D-45D7-B443-079509E5BE5D}) (Version: 12.3.2.35 - Apple Inc.)
Java 8 Update 65 (HKLM-x32\...\{26A24AE4-039D-4CA4-87B4-2F83218065F0}) (Version: 8.0.650.17 - Oracle Corporation)
Junk Mail filter update (HKLM-x32\...\{E2DFE069-083E-4631-9B6C-43C48E991DE5}) (Version: 14.0.8089.726 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
LAME v3.98.3 for Audacity (HKLM-x32\...\LAME for Audacity_is1) (Version: - )
Malwarebytes Anti-Malware version 2.2.0.1024 (HKLM-x32\...\Malwarebytes Anti-Malware_is1) (Version: 2.2.0.1024 - Malwarebytes)
McAfee Internet Security (HKLM-x32\...\MSC) (Version: 14.0.4121 - McAfee, Inc.)
McAfee Security Scan Plus (HKLM\...\McAfee Security Scan) (Version: 3.11.266.3 - McAfee, Inc.)
McAfee WebAdvisor (HKLM-x32\...\{35ED3F83-4BDC-4c44-8EC6-6A8301C7413A}) (Version: 4.0.207 - McAfee, Inc.)
MediaShow Espresso (HKLM-x32\...\{4968622A-4D3F-489E-9ACE-5FEC4CC0BDE3}) (Version: 5.5.1403_23691 - CyberLink Corp.) Hidden
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 3 (SP3) (HKLM-x32\...\{90120000-0030-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}_ENTERPRISE_{6E107EB7-8B55-48BF-ACCB-199F86A2CD93}) (Version: - Microsoft)
Microsoft Office Enterprise 2007 (HKLM-x32\...\ENTERPRISE) (Version: 12.0.6612.1000 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Office File Validation Add-In (HKLM-x32\...\{90140000-2005-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}) (Version: 14.0.5130.5003 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Silverlight (HKLM\...\{89F4137D-6C26-4A84-BDB8-2E5A4BB71E00}) (Version: 5.1.40728.0 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft SQL Server 2005 Compact Edition [ENU] (HKLM-x32\...\{F0B430D1-B6AA-473D-9B06-AA3DD01FD0B8}) (Version: 3.1.0000 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.17 (HKLM-x32\...\{9A25302D-30C0-39D9-BD6F-21E6EC160475}) (Version: 9.0.30729 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.6161 (HKLM-x32\...\{9BE518E6-ECC6-35A9-88E4-87755C07200F}) (Version: 9.0.30729.6161 - Microsoft Corporation)
MixPad Multitrack Recording Software (HKLM-x32\...\MixPad) (Version: 3.93 - NCH Software)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB954430) (HKLM-x32\...\{86493ADD-824D-4B8E-BD72-8C5DCDC52A71}) (Version: 4.20.9870.0 - Microsoft Corporation)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB973688) (HKLM-x32\...\{F662A8E6-F4DC-41A2-901E-8C11F044BDEC}) (Version: 4.20.9876.0 - Microsoft Corporation)
MyWinLocker (HKLM-x32\...\{0D7CD0D9-4A88-4A63-8F91-3F4E8F371768}) (Version: 3.1.206.0 - Egis Technology Inc.) Hidden
MyWinLocker Suite (HKLM-x32\...\{738BF5C3-AF7B-4BB0-B7EF-E505EFC756BE}) (Version: 3.1.206.0 - Egis Technology Inc.) Hidden
MyWinLocker Suite (HKLM-x32\...\InstallShield_{738BF5C3-AF7B-4BB0-B7EF-E505EFC756BE}) (Version: 3.1.206.0 - Egis Technology Inc.)
Nero 9 Essentials (HKLM-x32\...\{d1ec4d85-7307-49e4-b95b-cf3e41e4f1dd}) (Version: - Nero AG)
Norton Security Scan (HKLM-x32\...\NSS) (Version: 3.7.6.5 - Symantec Corporation)
NVIDIA 3D Vision Driver 341.92 (HKLM\...\{B2FE1952-0186-46C3-BAEC-A80AA35AC5B8}_Display.3DVision) (Version: 341.92 - NVIDIA Corporation)
NVIDIA Display Control Panel (HKLM\...\NVIDIA Display Control Panel) (Version: 1.10 - NVIDIA Corporation)
NVIDIA Graphics Driver 341.92 (HKLM\...\{B2FE1952-0186-46C3-BAEC-A80AA35AC5B8}_Display.Driver) (Version: 341.92 - NVIDIA Corporation)
NVIDIA HD Audio Driver 1.3.30.1 (HKLM\...\{B2FE1952-0186-46C3-BAEC-A80AA35AC5B8}_HDAudio.Driver) (Version: 1.3.30.1 - NVIDIA Corporation)
NVIDIA PhysX (HKLM-x32\...\{E10DB5DA-E576-40EA-A7FC-1CB2A7B283A6}) (Version: 9.09.1112 - NVIDIA Corporation)
NVIDIA Update 10.4.0 (HKLM\...\{B2FE1952-0186-46C3-BAEC-A80AA35AC5B8}_Display.Update) (Version: 10.4.0 - NVIDIA Corporation)
O2InstV2Win7UpdateV2 (HKLM-x32\...\{F511D9B8-BBD8-4A7E-8985-145B525210DD}) (Version: 11 - SupportSoft) Hidden
Power Tab Editor 1.7 (HKLM-x32\...\{6B3CA80E-6AC0-4725-BABF-9B0FEF880CB3}) (Version: 1.7.0 - Power Tab Software)
QuickTime 7 (HKLM-x32\...\{627FFC10-CE0A-497F-BA2B-208CAC638010}) (Version: 7.77.80.95 - Apple Inc.)
RealDownloader (HKLM-x32\...\{6FCD4D5A-20B9-4D79-ABA5-4E7048944025}) (Version: 17.0.15.4 - RealNetworks, Inc.) Hidden
RealDownloader (HKLM-x32\...\{e6171278-8759-449d-9e0b-c1825debc2ad}) (Version: 17.0.15.7 - RealNetworks) Hidden
RealDownloader (HKLM-x32\...\{FBEFDC9E-F8FB-4B66-A78B-09B7B380D59D}) (Version: 17.0.15.7 - RealNetworks) Hidden
RealNetworks - Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Runtime (HKLM-x32\...\{7770E71B-2D43-4800-9CB3-5B6CAAEBEBEA}) (Version: 9.0 - RealNetworks, Inc) Hidden
RealNetworks - Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 Runtime (HKLM\...\{21E47F47-C9A7-4454-BA48-388327B0EA00}) (Version: 10.0 - RealNetworks, Inc) Hidden
RealNetworks - Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 Runtime (HKLM-x32\...\{AAECF7BA-E83B-4A10-87EA-DE0B333F8734}) (Version: 10.0 - RealNetworks, Inc) Hidden
RealPlayer (HKLM-x32\...\RealPlayer 16.0) (Version: 16.0.3 - RealNetworks)
RealPlayer Cloud (HKLM-x32\...\RealPlayer 17.0) (Version: 17.0.15 - RealNetworks)
Realtek High Definition Audio Driver (HKLM-x32\...\{F132AF7F-7BCA-4EDE-8A7C-958108FE7DBC}) (Version: 6.0.1.7535 - Realtek Semiconductor Corp.)
RealUpgrade 1.1 (HKLM-x32\...\{28C2DED6-325B-4CC7-983A-1777C8F7FBAB}) (Version: 1.1.0 - RealNetworks, Inc.) Hidden
Search-Results Toolbar (HKLM-x32\...\bearsharetoolbarguid) (Version: 1.0.0.12 - APN LLC)
Shared C Run-time for x64 (HKLM\...\{EF79C448-6946-4D71-8134-03407888C054}) (Version: 10.0.0 - McAfee)
Shredder (HKLM\...\{1F557316-CFC0-41BD-AFF7-8BC49CE444D7}) (Version: 2.0.5.0 - Egis Technology Inc.) Hidden
Shredder (HKLM-x32\...\{C2695E83-CF1D-43D1-84FE-B3BEC561012A}) (Version: 2.0.5.0 - Egis Technology Inc.) Hidden
Sibelius Scorch (ActiveX Only) (HKLM-x32\...\{868291A4-229E-4795-B0B0-E60E87AF53CD}) (Version: 6.2.0 - Sibelius Software)
Spin & Win (HKLM-x32\...\{82C36957-D2B8-4EF2-B88C-5FA03AA848C7-110300453}) (Version: - Oberon Media)
Switch Sound File Converter (HKLM-x32\...\Switch) (Version: 4.88 - NCH Software)
swMSM (HKLM-x32\...\{612C34C7-5E90-47D8-9B5C-0F717DD82726}) (Version: 12.0.0.1 - Adobe Systems, Inc) Hidden
TuneUp Utilities 2014 (HKLM-x32\...\TuneUp Utilities 2014) (Version: 14.0.1000.90 - TuneUp Software)
Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB967642) (HKLM-x32\...\{90120000-0030-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}_ENTERPRISE_{C444285D-5E4F-48A4-91DD-47AAAA68E92D}) (Version: - Microsoft)
UpdateService (HKLM-x32\...\{E3AE96D6-E196-45B4-AF62-2B41998B9E37}) (Version: 1.0.0 - RealNetworks, Inc.) Hidden
VFW_Codec32 (HKLM-x32\...\{FD85BB37-D0AD-4684-B052-4CE9DF72455A}) (Version: 0.1.160.0 - GoPro, Inc.) Hidden
VFW_Codec64 (HKLM\...\{68413D4F-C3C9-4B6F-9B39-AC7444C8C05C}) (Version: 0.1.160.0 - GoPro, Inc.) Hidden
Video Downloader (HKLM-x32\...\{62796191-6F12-4ABE-BA8B-B4D4A266C997}) (Version: 1.0.0 - RealNetworks) Hidden
VLC media player 2.1.3 (HKLM-x32\...\VLC media player) (Version: 2.1.3 - VideoLAN)
WavePad Sound Editor (HKLM-x32\...\WavePad) (Version: 6.33 - NCH Software)
Welcome Center (HKLM-x32\...\Acer Welcome Center) (Version: 1.00.3013 - Acer Incorporated)
Windows Live Essentials (HKLM-x32\...\WinLiveSuite_Wave3) (Version: 14.0.8089.0726 - Microsoft Corporation)
Windows Live Sign-in Assistant (HKLM-x32\...\{45338B07-A236-4270-9A77-EBB4115517B5}) (Version: 5.000.818.5 - Microsoft Corporation)
Windows Live Sync (HKLM-x32\...\{84EBDF39-4B33-49D7-A0BD-EB6E2C4E81C1}) (Version: 14.0.8089.726 - Microsoft Corporation)
Windows Live Upload Tool (HKLM-x32\...\{205C6BDD-7B73-42DE-8505-9A093F35A238}) (Version: 14.0.8014.1029 - Microsoft Corporation)
ZTE Handset USB Driver (HKLM\...\{D2D77DC2-8299-11D1-8949-444553540000}_is1) (Version: 5.2066.1.A11B02 - ZTE Corporation)
Zulu DJ Software (HKLM-x32\...\Zulu) (Version: 3.62 - NCH Software)

**** End of log ****

Please let me know what to do next.
Thanks
Nellie


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Have you run the McAfee uninstall tool


----------



## nellie23 (May 23, 2008)

Can you please let me know if I'm going to be able to re-install McAfee (or some type of it) or what I can use instead?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

It is with regret that I am ceasing my advice to you
Good luck with it
I sincerely hope you get it sorted

You have asked the same question regarding McAfee on at least three occasions and I have replied to all of them
both regarding its uninstall
its reinstall
and what to use instead

I regret I am too busy to keep repeating advice to be simply asked the same question again


----------



## merlin989901 (Oct 19, 2015)

With regards to your initial post, 99% chance that creating a new user account and migrating to that would have fixed your initial problem, I have come across this so many times before! this could have been achieved within 10 minutes as opposed to 20+ days  Good Luck


----------



## nellie23 (May 23, 2008)

Macboatmaster, actually you haven't told me what to do regarding McAfee. You provided a link to uninstall but you have never instructed me on how to reinstall. The link doesn't provide info on reinstalling to an Acer that had it already built in. Which I did ask about, but you did not answer.
That is why I've been asking, so I am sure there will be something to effectively replace it.
If Windows Defender will become an active substitute once McAfee is removed, then you could have informed me.

What is it, it says at the bottom of your messages?
*"Please QUERY any of my advice, that you do not understand."*
Obviously, people use this site asking for help because they are unsure on how to resolve the issues themselves.
I did not understand what was going to happen to my security program, so I queried it.

Perhaps you should keep that in mind in future.


----------

